# Are there any non-HC 4GB SD cards left?



## Egon

I spent a good two hours trying to find one and came up with nothing. I even looked at MicroSD cards but all of them were SDHC too. Help?


----------



## Twist86

Well MicroSD = SDHC ^-^
SD is being phased out but you can find some "adapters" aka SDHC in a SD adapter.

Here is a mix of SD cards + SDHC with SD Adapter
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=RATING


----------



## Jet

Twist86 said:


> Well MicroSD = SDHC ^-^
> SD is being phased out but you can find some "adapters" aka SDHC in a SD adapter.
> 
> Here is a mix of SD cards + SDHC with SD Adapter
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=RATING



You might have got that a bit confused . SD and SDHC are both the same physical size, but SD is from 1-4GB, and SDHC is 4-32GB. SDXC is the latest standard that allows from 64GB-2TB.


----------



## ganzey

Twist86 said:


> I dunno I have a SD and SDHC right in front of my face and there is a major difference in their size.
> 
> My camera uses a 1GB SD and my Fuze has a 8GB SDHC.



that camera uses SD, the fuze uses MICRO SD. since the micro is above 4gb, it is a MICRO SDHC. the HC stands for high capacity


----------



## Jet

Twist86 said:


> I dunno I have a SD and SDHC right in front of my face and there is a major difference in their size.
> 
> My camera uses a 1GB SD and my Fuze has a 8GB SDHC.







> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital
> 
> Standard SD card capacities range from 1 MB to 4 GB.[1] The capacity range for high capacity SDHC cards overlap, beginning at 4 GB but reaching as high as 32 GB as of mid-2009. The SDXC (eXtended Capacity), a new specification announced at the 2009 Consumer Electronics Show, will allow for up to 2 TB capacity cards.


----------



## ganzey

hope this helps. the first one is MICRO SD, then MINI SD, then SD


----------



## Egon

FOUND ONE. It only took all day... And will only cost 18 bucks...


----------



## ganzey

heres 2, took less than a minute

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E&N=2010170068 1053107930 1053313500&name=4GB


----------



## Twist86

Yeah I caught myself at the end....didn't do it fast enough got busted before I could remove it ^)^


----------



## ganzey

Twist86 said:


> Yeah I caught myself at the end....didn't do it fast enough got busted before I could remove it ^)^



lol, thats ok


----------



## Egon

ganzey said:


> heres 2, took less than a minute
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E&N=2010170068 1053107930 1053313500&name=4GB


I looked at all of them earlier today on NewEgg and it says EST: 3/10/2010 for a new shipment. Guess one came in ahead of time.


----------



## Twist86

Egon said:


> I looked at all of them earlier today on NewEgg and it says EST: 3/10/2010 for a new shipment. Guess one came in ahead of time.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208086

Shows it in stock for me? You in the US?


----------



## Egon

Yeah, that's the one that came in stock randomly today that I just found.


----------



## ganzey

you might have been looking at this one earlier

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208411


----------

